# United Center- 300 Level



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I wanted to ask you guys how are the 300 level seats at the UC? Last time I went to the UC was when Starks was a Bull, so I can't recall. I'm just gonna take my girl, would it be worth it guys?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

> STAND1
> SR1
> 16 - 17
> PRICE LEVEL 8
> ...


that would be it


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> that would be it


I haven't been quite that high, but it should be worth it I think. From about 12 rows back on the 300 level, the views plenty good for my taste.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I haven't been quite that high, but it should be worth it I think. From about 12 rows back on the 300 level, the views plenty good for my taste.


hm ok i'll look for something like that, thanks


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> hm ok i'll look for something like that, thanks


I've heard that standing room is solid, FWIW. Hopefully some posters who've had those tickets'll chime in and let you know. No sense in spending more money if the upgrade isn't all that great...


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

I have 334 Row 10 (center court) seasons and they are just fine. I've renewed for 3 years. Which game did you want to go to?


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

There really isn't a bad seat in the house. Personally, I hate sitting behind the backboard at least in the 200 and 300 levels as it throws off my depth perception on both ends of the court. Can't imagine the standing room would be too much worse than the top of the 300 level, and those seats are just fine.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm not going to tomorrow's game and I have 4 seats so if you are interested, let me know.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the replies. You have convinced me. I was just at this play on friday (my fair lady) and they were nosebleeds and it was horrible, was curious about the United Center. 

Jon, tomorrow is a little too soon but I'm interested in a game this season. Probably a wednesday, friday, saturday or sunday anytime after this friday and not during March 22-30. I'll have to check with my gf and her work hours. I'll get back to you.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sent you a message Jon


----------

